# Nur 1 Prüfung im Jahr! Und genau dann bin ich immer Weg. Versuche es seit Jahren



## vu6672 (8. April 2008)

Hallo

Mein Problem ist das ich in Freiburg, Baden-Württemberg Wohne und seit Jahren versuche mich zur Fischereiprüfung Anzumelden. Aber leider ist hier die Prüfung nur einmal im Jahr im Herbst! Ich Arbeite das Ganze Jahr viel und habe immer nur genau zu dieser Zeit Urlaub den ich aus Familiären Gründen nicht in Baden-Württemberg verbringen kann. Also so werde ich ja nie meine Prüfung ablegen können!

Jetzt habe ich aber gehört das in anderen Bundesländern die Prüfung mehrmals im Jahr sein soll (teilweise sogar ohne Vorbereitungskurs???). Wäre es möglich die Prüfung in NRW zu machen? Könnte ja auch einen 2 Wohnsitz in Köln beantragen!


Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Beste Grüße


----------



## MPluto (8. April 2008)

*AW: Nur 1 Prüfung im Jahr! Und genau dann bin ich immer Weg. Versuche es seit Jahren*

Moin.
Als ich vor 5Jahren meinen Prüfung in NRW Abgelegt habe, gab es auch nur einen Termin.
Wenn ich mich recht errinnere Jan. Feb. die Ecke. Es kann aber sein das sich das jetzt geändert hat.


----------



## duck_68 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Nur 1 Prüfung im Jahr! Und genau dann bin ich immer Weg. Versuche es seit Jahren*

Denke nicht, dass das geht, die Prüfung muss in dem Bundesland abgelegt werden, wo der erste Wohnsitz ist - ist zumindest hier in Bayern so


----------



## vu6672 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Nur 1 Prüfung im Jahr! Und genau dann bin ich immer Weg. Versuche es seit Jahren*

Aber das kann doch fast nicht sein dann schaffe ich es ja nie die Prüfung abzulegen! Bin mittlerweile schon ziemlich enttäuscht versuche es wirklich seit Jahren


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. April 2008)

*AW: Nur 1 Prüfung im Jahr! Und genau dann bin ich immer Weg. Versuche es seit Jahren*

Das du die Prüfung im Land machen mußt, heißt nicht, daß du die Prüfung nicht in einer anderen Stadt/ Landkreis machen darfst. Ich glaube kaum, daß es bei euch im ganzen Bundesland nur eine Prüfung gibt. Frag doch mal bei deiner Fischereibehörde nach, die haben sicher alle Termine und Orte und können dir sagen, ob du dort teilnehmen kannst.


----------



## MPluto (8. April 2008)

*AW: Nur 1 Prüfung im Jahr! Und genau dann bin ich immer Weg. Versuche es seit Jahren*

Habe gerade mal ein bißchen das Netz durchstöbert und Festgestellt das die Prüfung in NRW je nach Stadt auch zu verschiedenen Zeiten stattfindet. In Bottrop z.B. im Juni.
Gib einfach mal Fischereiprüfung, deine Stadt und Termin in deine Suchmaschiene vielleicht findest du da ja was passendes.
Wird schon klappen:vik:


mfg


----------



## Parasol (8. April 2008)

*AW: Nur 1 Prüfung im Jahr! Und genau dann bin ich immer Weg. Versuche es seit Jahren*

Hallo,
in Bayern ist landeseinheitlich jährlich eine Prüfung jeweils am 1. Samstag im März und für "Wiederholer" (nur für diese) im Juni.

Mir persönlich wäre die Prüfung so wichtig, dass ich meinen Urlaub verschieben oder notfalls auf ihn verzichten würde. Nach dem Motto: "Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg".


----------



## duck_68 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Nur 1 Prüfung im Jahr! Und genau dann bin ich immer Weg. Versuche es seit Jahren*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Das du die Prüfung im Land machen mußt, heißt nicht, daß du die Prüfung nicht in einer anderen Stadt/ Landkreis machen darfst. Ich glaube kaum, daß es bei euch im ganzen Bundesland nur eine Prüfung gibt. Frag doch mal bei deiner Fischereibehörde nach, die haben sicher alle Termine und Orte und können dir sagen, ob du dort teilnehmen kannst.



In Bayern z.B. ist es einheitlich geregelt - der Prüfungstermin für Bayern ist gegerell der erste Samstag im März!! .... die Bayern halt wieder


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. April 2008)

*AW: Nur 1 Prüfung im Jahr! Und genau dann bin ich immer Weg. Versuche es seit Jahren*

http://www.lfvbaden.de/Leistungen/LeistungenBilderund Seiten/Fischerpruefung.html


----------



## vu6672 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Nur 1 Prüfung im Jahr! Und genau dann bin ich immer Weg. Versuche es seit Jahren*

Parasol:


> Mir persönlich wäre die Prüfung so wichtig, dass ich meinen Urlaub verschieben oder notfalls auf ihn verzichten würde. Nach dem Motto: "Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg".


 
Es geht bei mir nicht um einen normalen Urlaub am Strand oder so! ich muss die Zeit nutzen meine Familie zu sehen.

Und es ist wirklich so in ganz Baden-Württemberg nur eine Prüfung zum gleichen Termin im Jahr!...ist meinermeinung nach fast eine Frechheit.


----------



## duck_68 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Nur 1 Prüfung im Jahr! Und genau dann bin ich immer Weg. Versuche es seit Jahren*



vu6672 schrieb:


> Parasol:
> 
> 
> Es geht bei mir nicht um einen normalen Urlaub am Strand oder so! ich muss die Zeit nutzen meine Familie zu sehen.
> ...




Da wirst Du doch mal einen Tag frei bekommen - das muss auch die Familie einsehen


----------



## vu6672 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Nur 1 Prüfung im Jahr! Und genau dann bin ich immer Weg. Versuche es seit Jahren*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *vu6672*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Keine angst so schlimm ist sie nicht|supergri|supergri|supergri. Die leben nur nicht in Deutschland! deshalb bringt mir auch ein Tag frei nix|supergri


----------



## cafabu (8. April 2008)

*AW: Nur 1 Prüfung im Jahr! Und genau dann bin ich immer Weg. Versuche es seit Jahren*

Moin moin,
ich gehe davon aus, dass Du die Behördliche Prüfung meinst. Gibt es bei Euch nicht Angelvereine, die auch Prüfungen machen und auch gegen entsprechende Gebür Gäste annehmen. So kenne ich das zum Beispiel aus Hamburg. Genause gibt es bei uns Angelgeschäfte die Lehrgänge mit einer staatlichen Prüfung anbieten. Daher gibt es im Hamburger Raum mehrere Möglichkeiten übers Jahr zu prüfen. Mach Dich doch mal schlau, ob es bei Euch auch solche Möglichkeiten gibt.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## bolli (8. April 2008)

*AW: Nur 1 Prüfung im Jahr! Und genau dann bin ich immer Weg. Versuche es seit Jahren*

Hier ist eine professionelle Schule, die die Kurse
inkl. Prüfung auch als WE-Kurs anbietet. 

Ein langes WE in NRW und das Thema ist durch für Dich. 

http://www.angelschule.de/lernen/frame_termine.htm


----------



## vu6672 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Nur 1 Prüfung im Jahr! Und genau dann bin ich immer Weg. Versuche es seit Jahren*



> Hier ist eine professionelle Schule, die die Kurse
> inkl. Prüfung auch als WE-Kurs anbietet.
> 
> Ein langes WE in NRW und das Thema ist durch für Dich.
> ...


 

Leider nicht habe herumtelefoniert und man muss wirklich seinen 1 Wohnsitz in dem Bundesland haben in dem man auch Prüfung macht. Ich kann zwar die Prüfung in NRW ablegen bekomme aber dann in Baden-Württemberg keinen Fischereischein. Wenn ich aber in NRW Wohnhaft wäre und dort dann meine Prüfung machen würde und dann nach Baden-Württemberg ziehe würde ich dort den Fischereischein bekommen.

So habe ich es zumindest verstanden.


Sprich ich müsste meinen 1 Wohnsitz wirklich in NRW anmelden, dort die Prüfung machen und mich dann wieder in Baden-Württemberg mit 1 Wohnsitz anmelden.


----------



## MPluto (8. April 2008)

*AW: Nur 1 Prüfung im Jahr! Und genau dann bin ich immer Weg. Versuche es seit Jahren*

#q Deutsche Bürokratie #q

Sowas gibt es nur in Detschland#c|peinlich


----------



## Checco (17. April 2008)

*AW: Nur 1 Prüfung im Jahr! Und genau dann bin ich immer Weg. Versuche es seit Jahren*

So ist das in Deutschland, da gibt es eine Fischerprüfung und jedes Bundesland regelt das anders und das mit dem Erstwohnsitz ist leider so, totaler Schwachsinn.
Such dir in ein Bundesland wo die Prüfung recht unkompliziert ist,(am Besten ein Bundesland wo du keinen Vorbereitungskurs  brauchtst)meld dort kurz deinen Erstwohnsitz an und ab ist der Lack. Danach wieder zurück und den Schein umschreiben lassen, sonst bekommst du nie deinen Schein.


----------



## antonio (17. April 2008)

*AW: Nur 1 Prüfung im Jahr! Und genau dann bin ich immer Weg. Versuche es seit Jahren*



Checco schrieb:


> So ist das in Deutschland, da gibt es eine Fischerprüfung und jedes Bundesland regelt das anders und das mit dem Erstwohnsitz ist leider so, totaler Schwachsinn.
> Such dir in ein Bundesland wo die Prüfung recht unkompliziert ist,(am Besten ein Bundesland wo du keinen Vorbereitungskurs  brauchtst)meld dort kurz deinen Erstwohnsitz an und ab ist der Lack. Danach wieder zurück und den Schein umschreiben lassen, sonst bekommst du nie deinen Schein.



gefährlich ,da manche bundesländer die fischereischeine anderer bundesländer beim umschreiben nur anerkennen wenn sie unter gleichwertigen bedingungen erteilt wurden.
soll heißen ein bundesland mit relativ hohen "hürden" bei der erlangung des fischereischeins erkennt zum bsp. die fischereischeine,welche ohne lehrgang usw. erteilt wurden nicht an beim umschreiben.
beispielsweise bayern und thüringen steht auch in den jeweiligen fischereigesetzen und verordnungen.

gruß antonio


----------



## Checco (18. April 2008)

*AW: Nur 1 Prüfung im Jahr! Und genau dann bin ich immer Weg. Versuche es seit Jahren*

Bei uns in NRW brauchst du auch keinen Vorbereitungskurs und der wird in Bayern mein ich auch anerkannt wenn man ihn umschreiben lässt, vielleicht liegt es auch daran das es in NRW auch eine praktische Prüfung gibt.


----------

